

Show HN: PriceLabs, Machine learning dynamic pricing for Airbnb listings - rkv328
https://pricelabs.co

======
JacobAldridge
Looks like a valuable tool for Airbnb hosts, although it's not clear to me
from the site exactly what it does (the 3 boxes are more 'how it does it').

Am I correct that this site allows Airbnb hosts to dynamically change their
price to reflect market trends, similar to hotels, in order to maximise their
income? If so, looks great, but you might need to spell that out better.

Good luck!

~~~
rkv328
Thanks Jacob! Yes, it dynamically changes price to reflect market trends. Will
make changes to the How it works portion to spell it out clearly.

------
somberi
I understand that there is another company called beyondpricing, that is doing
something similar as well. Remember seeing it in HN a while ago.

~~~
rkv328
Yep. Pretty big market if you think of it. Good to have another player. Helps
in building awareness, I would think.

------
orasis
What algorithms do you use? Gaussian Processes?

~~~
axv
Hi - I work on this product.

We do not use Gaussian Processes. For our purposes, with some customization we
were able to obtain comparable accuracy from multiple algorithms, both
parametric and non-parametric. Being able to study and understand the
domain/data offline helps immensely with this.

Gaussian processes didn't scale up as well as some of the other algos we
tried, but would have been one of our top choices otherwise.

